# Hi all new here



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

Just thought I'd say hello ....

I'm Craig , currently living and working as an English teacher in Salamanca , been here 2 years now and worked in Canarias before this , 2 years there , working as singer / guitarist / karaoke dj .

Getting fed up here now and wondered if anyone is in Malaga ? how is life down there ?



saludos


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Guiri said:


> Just thought I'd say hello ....
> 
> I'm Craig , currently living and working as an English teacher in Salamanca , been here 2 years now and worked in Canarias before this , 2 years there , working as singer / guitarist / karaoke dj .
> 
> ...


I´m in Malaga Province, what do you wanna know?

Jo


----------



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I´m in Malaga Province, what do you wanna know?
> 
> Jo


Hi Jo ! 

General stuff really ...where I live is very racist i was wondering how it is there ? i'm after moving back to the beach ....suppose the best would be to have a drive down and give out c.v in the language academies ....is it easy enough to get pub work in summer these days ? live music etc ?

cheers


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Guiri said:


> Hi Jo !
> 
> General stuff really ...where I live is very racist i was wondering how it is there ? i'm after moving back to the beach ....suppose the best would be to have a drive down and give out c.v in the language academies ....is it easy enough to get pub work in summer these days ? live music etc ?
> 
> cheers


Hi,

Racist you say - welcome to Spain - lol

I have little knowledge of Malaga and the Costa del Sol, but as far as I am aware, there is very little work down there at all right now. I would suggest you work for yourself as I believe you are qualified as an English teacher, right ?

Glad to help as always, Dave


----------



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi,
> 
> Racist you say - welcome to Spain - lol
> 
> ...


Hi Dave ,
Cheers , yeah gettin a bit bored of the racism/nationalism now , I can put up with it once I live by the beach...but up here it's a bit depressing !
I am a qualified teacher yes , working from home probably the best bet then ? I was thinking that too....

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Guiri said:


> Hi Dave ,
> Cheers , yeah gettin a bit bored of the racism/nationalism now , I can put up with it once I live by the beach...but up here it's a bit depressing !
> I am a qualified teacher yes , working from home probably the best bet then ? I was thinking that too....
> 
> thanks



Malaga town is a tourist area in the main so lots of foriegners which means maybe there isnt the same ammount of obvious racism, although it could also mean that there is more?? I personally havent found any problems. I live in their country tho and respect that.

Work wise, there are some international schools around, but with a lot of Brits leaving, the schools are feeling the pinch.

Jo x


----------



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Malaga town is a tourist area in the main so lots of foriegners which means maybe there isnt the same ammount of obvious racism, although it could also mean that there is more?? I personally havent found any problems. I live in their country tho and respect that.
> 
> Work wise, there are some international schools around, but with a lot of Brits leaving, the schools are feeling the pinch.
> 
> Jo x



You live in their country so you respect what Jo ? Racism ? i don't respect/accept it in any country......

I respect everything ( almost ) else tho  

Cheers


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Spain is not so racist I think. Maybe the Catalans look down on the immigrants but then again they look down on everyone 

Saying that, I was in a bar once in Madrid that was full of the Spanish national front. It was bazaar, they were listening to some English skinhead band from the 70's and were telling me about "the struggle" of some head guy in the national front.

Not sure who they did not like but I think it was the either the South Americans or the Muslims or both. Apprently I was ok being from the UK. Maybe I should have told then I was jewish?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Guiri said:


> You live in their country so you respect what Jo ? Racism ? i don't respect/accept it in any country......
> 
> I respect everything ( almost ) else tho
> 
> Cheers



I´ve got strange views on life Craig. Racism doesnt bother me, I accept its existance and peoples rights to feel it. 


Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I'm confused here.....racism against who.....and by who?


----------



## Guiri (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm confused here.....racism against who.....and by who?


Fair do's Jo , haha i didn't mean to start a racism thread !! i'm so sorry , my fault ! 


By the way , are there plenty of cheap b&b places around malaga ? think I'm gonna have a drive down there in June for a look around..


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Guiri said:


> Fair do's Jo , haha i didn't mean to start a racism thread !! i'm so sorry , my fault !
> 
> 
> By the way , are there plenty of cheap b&b places around malaga ? think I'm gonna have a drive down there in June for a look around..


No worries . I´m not sure about B&Bs but heck there must be loads!!?? Google and see, although someone may come on here and give you some names?? 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*We are in malaga!*



Guiri said:


> Just thought I'd say hello ....
> 
> I'm Craig , currently living and working as an English teacher in Salamanca , been here 2 years now and worked in Canarias before this , 2 years there , working as singer / guitarist / karaoke dj .
> 
> ...


Life is good in Malaga. Don't know about the job front tho'. Most expats are returning to the UK due to the exchange rate!! Could be us soon, after 6 years of living here!!! 
Never mind, we will hold on by the skin of our teeth


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Most expats are returning to the UK due to the exchange rate!! Could be us soon, after 6 years of living here!!!
> Never mind, we will hold on by the skin of our teeth


This is something that interests me, the returning of ex pats to the UK because of the exchange rates. I´m just curious at how it is cheaper or financially beneficial to move back to the UK?? This subject has been on the british news a few times and each time I wonder how this can be????

´
jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Guiri said:


> Fair do's Jo , haha i didn't mean to start a racism thread !! i'm so sorry , my fault !
> 
> 
> By the way , are there plenty of cheap b&b places around malaga ? think I'm gonna have a drive down there in June for a look around..


Now you're calling me Jo!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Now you're calling me Jo!




There are worse thing you could be called lol!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> There are worse thing you could be called lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Talking of worse things Jo.....where's that doddering imbecile Steve Hall tonight?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Talking of worse things Jo.....where's that doddering imbecile Steve Hall tonight?


Now how on earth would I know, probably tucked up in bed with a cup of cocoa and his teeth in a glass, dreaming of Anna .... someone????????LOL 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi jojo,
I suppose the problem is when you are renting on a pension. We have lost €300 a month of late due to the exchange rate. I don't see devaluation here like in the UK, only prices going up! Electricity etc. People that come and visit are now shocked re: how far their money goes when they exchange their pounds now. My friend went into Aldi the other day, spent 55€'s and said it would have cost her £30 in the UK. I an not complaining but it is getting tough now. I know that in this area the "officials" have been visiting bars recently so bar owners are petrified of employing anyone (on the black as is custom in a lot of places). I think it's the rent thing really.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Hi jojo,
> I suppose the problem is when you are renting on a pension. We have lost €300 a month of late due to the exchange rate. I don't see devaluation here like in the UK, only prices going up! Electricity etc. People that come and visit are now shocked re: how far their money goes when they exchange their pounds now. My friend went into Aldi the other day, spent 55€'s and said it would have cost her £30 in the UK. I an not complaining but it is getting tough now. I know that in this area the "officials" have been visiting bars recently so bar owners are petrified of employing anyone (on the black as is custom in a lot of places). I think it's the rent thing really.


We have a similar problem, my husband works in the UK and is paid in sterling, we have a house in the UK but rent in spain. We did our sums and around christmas time we seriously looked into returning, but we decided on doing some money saving/making cost exercises and have managed to stay here. In retrospect we probably wouldnt have saved very much when you take into account council tax, petrol prices etc. Also, although prices are rising in Spain, things are also rising in the UK, they dont tell you that, but my husband commutes and tells me that its not as cheap in the UK as the media make out and he blames this on the exchange rate and the UK being a nation that has to import most things - and thats causing inflation over there!!

Also there´s an article in one of the weekly english publications here in Spain saying that Mercadona and Carrefour are about to reduce their prices across the board soon?????????????

Its not an easy decision tho is it, whatever we do it´ll be the wrong thing I´m sure LOL !!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

*I am sure we can hold on by our fingernails!!! They will have to take me back kicking and screaming. We switch off the hot water now. We don't sit around drinking coffee in the bars all day now lol. There alaways good comes from bad eh.*


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> *I am sure we can hold on by our fingernails!!! They will have to take me back kicking and screaming. We switch off the hot water now. We don't sit around drinking coffee in the bars all day now lol. There alaways good comes from bad eh.*


Yes, look on the bright side! I´m certain that life is still much easier, safer and better here in spain

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes, look on the bright side! I´m certain that life is still much easier, safer and better here in spain
> 
> Jo xxx


And that's probably the key, isn't it Jojo? It's life - i.e. should be led as one and not one big permanent holiday!!! you know, shopping, cleaning, kids, school, etc....until we win the lotto that is
Tallulah. x


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Expats are returning to the UK because of the exchange rate but I just can't see the logic in this at all. Why return to a place where the prices are higher? If you're in the sh!te over there then as sure as eggs is eggs you're going to be deeper in it over here.
Falling power prices? Apparently so but how fast are they falling ....... not very fast at all and, what level are they falling from?........... astonomic!
Food prices coming down ....really? ........ we haven't seen it!
Taxes? ..... they're going up as usual ...... as if we expected anything different.

Now I'm just a dumb geordie & I might be missing summat but if I am it's well hidden 'cos you can say what you like about retail price indexes and all the other guff they throw at you but the fact is the prices here are high.

If any expat is thinking of going back to blighty for purely economic reasons then my advice would be to think on it again.

Strewth! haven't had a go like this in a while


Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

owdoggy said:


> Expats are returning to the UK because of the exchange rate but I just can't see the logic in this at all. Why return to a place where the prices are higher? If you're in the sh!te over there then as sure as eggs is eggs you're going to be deeper in it over here.
> Falling power prices? Apparently so but how fast are they falling ....... not very fast at all and, what level are they falling from?........... astonomic!
> Food prices coming down ....really? ........ we haven't seen it!
> Taxes? ..... they're going up as usual ...... as if we expected anything different.
> ...


You´ve twisted my arm Doggy, I´ll stay in Spain then lol. I suspect they´ll have to put UK interest rates up soon, so maybe the exchange rate will improve???????????????

Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Expats are returning to the UK because of the exchange rate


Some of them doggy.....but I think most are returning because they came here without a plan, without verifiable skills that are in demand, and without the testicular fortitude to dig deep when needed.

I, on the other hand, came here with a plan, with verifiable skills that are in demand, and with testicles full of fortitude. 

And I can back this up as well.....I'd have no problem in Jo checking the aforementioned testicles........purely for verification purposes of course.

Steve Hall need not apply.....Jo can handle it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Some of them doggy.....but I think most are returning because they came here without a plan, without verifiable skills that are in demand, and without the testicular fortitude to dig deep when needed.
> 
> I, on the other hand, came here with a plan, with verifiable skills that are in demand, and with testicles full of fortitude.
> 
> ...


Well thats something to look forward to 

Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well thats something to look forward to
> 
> Jo x


Gotta be better than coffee with Steve Hall Jo!


----------

